# Big Boys and Killers



## chase870 (Apr 14, 2009)

Who wants to go to Canada in October.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 14, 2009)

I would, but I already have trips to No Dak and So Dak planned........send some our way.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll go.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmmmm,.......


----------



## Nitro (Apr 14, 2009)

greg@teamlivewire said:


> I'll go.



Don't throw the gauntlet down and make me do something rash like quit my job............

I am strongly considering ...............


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm really debating on duck hunting in October or Deer hunting in november, both out of state trips. Thats extremely tempting.


----------



## macdog82881 (Apr 14, 2009)

What would an october trip to canada cost$


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 14, 2009)

macdog82881 said:


> What would an october trip to canada cost$



Somewhere in the neighbor hood of 75 bucks....
















If your stinkbait.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Apr 14, 2009)

Past trips have been around $1200 + flight after all was said and done.  Assuming this is a 3-day field goose/duck hunt.


----------



## kscoggins (Apr 14, 2009)

dang Charlie, you are gonna get me divorced


----------



## Nitro (Apr 14, 2009)

macdog82881 said:


> What would an october trip to canada cost$




If you have to ask, you can't afford it. 

It's not about how much it costs, it's about how much it's worth.

Nuf said??


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 14, 2009)

Sounds good Chase. Hope yall kill a pile.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Apr 14, 2009)

Nitro said:


> It's not about how much it costs, it's about how much it's worth.



or how much fun you have!


----------



## wingding (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks for the invite but I will have to stay at home and shoot some wood ducks this year.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 15, 2009)

if the money pans out i will be there with ya!!!



unless i can get on the same plan that stinkbait was on during the Arkansas trip


----------



## buckpro04 (Apr 15, 2009)

*..*

already going


----------



## chase870 (Apr 15, 2009)

This is the poor mans trip. If the exchange rate holds up you should be able to hunt 5 days for 1300 to 1500 bucks, that includes all expenses, food fuel lodging license ammo etc. I free lance so you can take the 300 a day guide fee out of the cost. Those who can only hunt 3 days or so fly into North Dakota and rent a car drive to Canada and hunt we all cros the boarder on the way out so there are no problems withthe U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. I will trans port all equipment and clothes etc to and from Canada, everything but your gun you must go through customs with your gun. I split the fuel cost with those who go. If you can take the time to ride up and back the trip cost is even less. You must have a U.S. Passport to make this trip


----------



## chase870 (Apr 15, 2009)

Nitro said:


> I would, but I already have trips to No Dak and So Dak planned........send some our way.



If your in No Dak you might as well come on


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Apr 15, 2009)

Free lance like we will ride around and knock on doors or you know some farmers with good fields that we can hunt with?  With free lancing, is assume we would need to take layouts?  I've driven to SD once.  Been several times, but that's a haul.  How long is the drive you are talking about?


----------



## chase870 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yep free lance to the max, I have been going to the same area since 2001 so I kinda know my way around and where to hunt layouts are nice but not a must have item. I need some killers to go, gotta wear your big boy britches as well


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Apr 18, 2009)

Is that something I can pickup at BPS or Cabelas?


----------



## Take Em Matt 2 (Apr 19, 2009)

how many mojos do we need? ive got six mallards and two honker mojos.


----------



## chase870 (Apr 19, 2009)

A couple of mojos will do the trick. I pull a 16 foot trailet so we can take a bunch of gear. In all honesty 3 to 5 doz canada field deks and 2 dozen floating duck deks  and you can kill your limit no problem. We start eating the birds as we kill em, keeps you hunting longer and saves on food cost as well


----------



## dognducks (Apr 19, 2009)

This is one of my dream hunts....


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice pics.  Please keep me updated.


----------



## Take Em Matt 2 (Apr 20, 2009)

that makes me hungry


----------



## chase870 (Apr 20, 2009)

Get your passports and plan your schedule for the 1st week in October. If you can take the time to ride up and back it saves the airfair and reduces the cost for you. I can take 4 to 6 in the truck. The 2nd week in October works as well might even stay 2 weeks if I have enough people to go. I need a head count so I can make reservations for a hotel


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Jul 20, 2009)

no thats tempting - I have been up the last couple years deer hunting with great success.  Duck/goose hunting is high on my list to do up there as well.


----------



## Delane01 (Jul 21, 2009)

Where do ya'll hunt ducks in North Dakota and is it freelance or guided?


----------



## chase870 (Jul 21, 2009)

Freelance, I cant afford the guide. I use the guides money to buy more fuel so I can find more birds so I can kill more birds so I can eat more birds so I can find more birds its a terriable cycle of addiction might be best to find a 12 step program for it


----------



## tomcat58 (Jul 22, 2009)

need some more info how many hours ride how much for passport where to get it more details


----------



## Mark K (Jul 22, 2009)

Go to your local main Post Office to get your passport. Cost about $100. Me, wife and two kids all have ours. Kids are cheaper.


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 22, 2009)

mr chase, how long you like o ride for. i think id go if you aint one of them tht stop once every 3 states.
i got iridible bowul sndom, and i aont no girl! friend dont get me wrong now, but i do go  more thanmost. 
aint i aint no drinker driving, but if you ok with me sitting on side by ya, then we good friend.
and what cost is it looking like? i can handle more than most cause aint got no wife or kid. well, dont got them in house, but i still pay some. wedding last year for girl set me back some. 
i look fored to hearing more about this. i need to do this once. last thing i wantto do before dirt. travel west and kill gren.
thanks mr chase . by way, you no charlie chase from tnn are you> ha ha


----------



## chase870 (Jul 22, 2009)

The truck holds 65 gallons of fuel we stop when we need fuel its a crew cab so we can get ya a bucket and a plastic bag if you need one. you can fly in if ya like


----------



## kscoggins (Jul 22, 2009)

No Creampuff's allowed!!!
That ol' dually will only haul killers.


----------



## Ducks4Me (Jul 23, 2009)

Im gonna bring Rick and a bottle of whiskey.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 23, 2009)

i am planning on the flight into N.Dakota then hitching the ride from there, i don't have too much vacation from work to pull the whole two week deal


----------



## stuckonquack (Jul 23, 2009)

i am goin to texas and alaska would really love to go to canada is a passport needed


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 23, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> i am goin to texas and alaska would really love to go to canada is a passport needed



yep a pass port is needed, if you want to go, you will need to go to the post office and get an application sent thru and get it going asap, cause it takes several weeks to get your passport, if you go in the next week or so you may still be able to get one before we leave!!


----------



## stuckonquack (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks for the information but 1800 us will cover round trip wont it


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 23, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> thanks for the information but 1800 us will cover round trip wont it



it should cover you but you will need to bring enough to cover me also


----------



## stuckonquack (Jul 23, 2009)

30 bucks and some soda crackers and potted meat cover it


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 23, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> 30 bucks and some soda crackers and potted meat cover it



hey sounds good to me, as amatter of fact you can keep the 30 bucks, i will take the crackers and potted meat


----------



## stuckonquack (Jul 23, 2009)

that case then i will get you two packs of crackers and 4 cans of meat and a coke haha


----------



## Ducks4Me (Jul 23, 2009)

Potted meat thats funny. Last year goose huntin I walked in a store lookin for potted meat and the shelf was empty. I looked over and Chase870 had the last can.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 23, 2009)

Ducks4Me said:


> Potted meat thats funny. Last year goose huntin I walked in a store lookin for potted meat and the shelf was empty. I looked over and Chase870 had the last can.



SHHHH be quiet i am working on getting on the stinkbait plan......


----------



## Ducks4Me (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats a good plan I hear. I hope to join it this year. Just got to find me a sponsor.


----------



## kscoggins (Jul 23, 2009)

Starfish manglers go to Canada


----------



## Ducks4Me (Jul 24, 2009)

I saw the previews and I think thats gonna be a good movie. LOL


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jul 25, 2009)

Ducks4Me said:


> Im gonna bring Rick and a bottle of whiskey.


----------



## kscoggins (Jul 25, 2009)

good combo, cheers aye.


----------

